# Simplicity mower swap



## TLW832 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey guys....heard this was the place for info. My question is:

Will the 48 inch mower deck from my simplicity 5212.5 fit on a simplicity 4212 that had a 36 inch deck on it....thanks...ted


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Don't know for sure. But, HERE"S a place to find the answer.


----------

